
Malaysia files charges against 17 current and ex-Goldman Sachs bosses - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/09/1mdb-malaysia-files-charges-against-17-current-and-ex-goldman-sachs-bosses
======
giarc
For an entertaining read on this whole ordeal, read the Billion Dollar Whale.
I just finished it, it's quite a good read but eye opening the amount of
corruption around the world.

[https://www.amazon.com/Billion-Dollar-Whale-Fooled-
Hollywood...](https://www.amazon.com/Billion-Dollar-Whale-Fooled-
Hollywood/dp/031643650X)

~~~
lowdose
I second this, read the book in a weekend. This guy financed the movie "The
wolf of Wallstreet" while sugar coating Paris Hilton for every outrageous
champagne party session he had. Jordan Belfort the main character played by
DiCaprio ran out a party thrown by the main character of BDW in real life
because of the obscene way cash was burned. Jordan Belfort could smell the
corruption within an hour.

------
magashna
>Prosecutors allege the fraud involved 1MDB officials and Najib using
misappropriated funds to...fund the production of Hollywood films including
The Wolf of Wall Street.

~~~
manojlds
This was in Patriot Act by Hasan Minhaj. Very good info and lots of jokes
around the fact that Wolf was produced with the fund.

------
justicezyx
Let's see how far the law suite can go to make these executives pay.

~~~
techrich
nothing will happen, these people are above the law.

~~~
not_a_cop75
Above the law? They practically are the law!

~~~
JetSpiegel
Read this is Stallone's voice.

